# معاً لنصمم صاروخ يعمل بالوقود السائل



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى جميع الأخوة زوار وأعضاء القسم
إلى كل من يهتم بمجال الصواريخ
تم فتح هذا الموضوع ليجمع كل من يحب مجال الصواريخ لتنمية مهاراتهم وتثقيل خبراتهم ولنخرج في النهاية بعمل من إنتاج فريق "قسم هندسة الطيران" 
مشروع يضم كل العرب والمسلمين المتخصصين في هذا المجالين"الجادين منهم فقط"
لنضع التصميم الكامل والذي يمكننا من خلال بدء التصنيع والتجميع والتجربة
وليكن لنا عمل يعبر عنا 
وأدعو الجميع لوضع حجر الأساس وذلك بتحديد مواصفات هذا الصاروخ من حيث المدى والتطبيق وباقي المواصفات
والله الموفق،،،​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى م / سامح 
ان عالم الصواريخ عالم ممتع للغايه 
فيمكن مثلا ان نصنع صاروخ يعمل بالوقود مثلا كاملا ولكن الخبره هنا كيف نتحكم فى هذا الصاروخ ام ستتطلقه فى الهواء فقط فمثلا فى الصاروخ التوماهوك الامريكى يتم التحكم فيه ذاتيا بتحميل صور ومعلومات عن الهدف المطلوب ضربه وعندما يصل للهدف يضربه بكل دقه وايضا يتجنب الدفاعات الجويه بالطيران على ارتفاعات قريبه جدا من الارض فهذا هو الذكاء الاصطناعى الذى يجب ان نتوصل اليه 
فعمل صاروخ امر سهل ولا يحتاج الى الكثير من العمل فانك تحتاج الى خراطين ولاحمين ومعدن يعتمد عليه او يمكن استخدام اكثر من معدن ولكن كيفيه التحكم به هى المشكله 

فمثلا طلب منى احد مهندسين الجيش السعودى وهو ضابط بالجيش الاحتياطى عمل مخططات لصاروخ لكى يستهدفه صواريخ من الدفاعات الجويه السعوديه اثناء التدريب --- فمثلا الاستفاده من المثال السابق انه كان يريد صاروخا عاديا لا يمكن التحكم فيه وهذا ما تريدون صنعه ولكنى انصحك اخى سامح اننا لو اردنا ان نصنع صاروخا فلنبتكر جهاز للتحكم فى الصاروخ ذاتيا وان يكون لكل صاروخ هدفه الخاص 

وهذا ما اعمل عليه الان اما بالنسبه للصاروخ فسهل عمله او تقديم المشروع للجيش المصرى لتنفيذه وتجريبه على صواريخها 
اتمنى ان تكون قد فهمتنى يا اخى سامح واتمنى لك التوفيق 
وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس/ أحمد اشرت إلى نقطة مهمة جدا وهو قسم التحكم وهو قسم اساسي لابد منه وإلا فسيصبح الصاروخ عبارة عن حجر مقذوف وسيكون هناك فريق مشكل وسيكون هناك قسم التحكم والذي سيعمل على بناء منظومة التحكم​


----------



## ameeno (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> اخى م / سامح
> ان عالم الصواريخ عالم ممتع للغايه
> فيمكن مثلا ان نصنع صاروخ يعمل بالوقود مثلا كاملا ولكن الخبره هنا كيف نتحكم فى هذا الصاروخ ام ستتطلقه فى الهواء فقط فمثلا فى الصاروخ التوماهوك الامريكى يتم التحكم فيه ذاتيا بتحميل صور ومعلومات عن الهدف المطلوب ضربه وعندما يصل للهدف يضربه بكل دقه وايضا يتجنب الدفاعات الجويه بالطيران على ارتفاعات قريبه جدا من الارض فهذا هو الذكاء الاصطناعى الذى يجب ان نتوصل اليه
> فعمل صاروخ امر سهل ولا يحتاج الى الكثير من العمل فانك تحتاج الى خراطين ولاحمين ومعدن يعتمد عليه او يمكن استخدام اكثر من معدن ولكن كيفيه التحكم به هى المشكله
> ...





إذا كنت تعتقد أنه من الصعب ذلك, فقد تمكن رجل استرالي من صنع صاروخ كروز في باحة بيته الخلفيه.

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] *A DIY Cruise Missile*[/FONT]

















[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Airframe Construction: Part 1, the fuselage










*[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*The Radio Control Transmitter

*[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*





*[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*


Flight Attitude Control System*[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*






*[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Video Camera and RF Downlink







*[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*The Flight Control Computer








*[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Moving The Control Surfaces













*[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نورت القسم يامهندس أمين 
نتمنى مشاركتك مرة اخرى
 وصورك مفيدة وثمينة​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 أكتوبر 2011)

لا شىء صعب ولا مستحيل وانت ذكرتها هذا استرالى الجنسيه وليس مصرى المكان والزمان يختلف وهم فى سلام اما نحن فى منطقه حرب وصراع دائم
فلو مثلا صنعنا فى الوقت الراهن صاروخا فى مصر لاتهمونا باطلاق الصواريخ على اسرائيل او امداد حماس بالصواريخ الم تسمع عن الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات المهربه من ليبيا التى انتشرت فى مصر 
ثانيا كثير من مواد التصنيع واجهزه التحكم المتطوره غير موجوده فى المنطقه العربيه 
وارجو ان اسمع ردك يا اخى المهندس / امين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ameeno (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> لا شىء صعب ولا مستحيل وانت ذكرتها هذا استرالى الجنسيه وليس مصرى المكان والزمان يختلف وهم فى سلام اما نحن فى منطقه حرب وصراع دائم
> فلو مثلا صنعنا فى الوقت الراهن صاروخا فى مصر لاتهمونا باطلاق الصواريخ على اسرائيل او امداد حماس بالصواريخ الم تسمع عن الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات المهربه من ليبيا التى انتشرت فى مصر
> ثانيا كثير من مواد التصنيع واجهزه التحكم المتطوره غير موجوده فى المنطقه العربيه
> وارجو ان اسمع ردك يا اخى المهندس / امين على هذا الموضوع




في بداية الموضوع ذكرت أن الغرض ليس صناعة صاروخ وصناعة الرأس المتفجر. في هذه المرحلة نحن فقط في مرحلة العصف الذهني Brain storming . وكما ذكرت مشرفنا الفاضل سامح الغرض الأساسي في هذه المرحلة هو :

​"تنمية مهاراتهم وتثقيل خبراتهم ولنخرج في النهاية بعمل من إنتاج فريق "قسم هندسة الطيران" 
مشروع يضم كل العرب والمسلمين المتخصصين في هذا المجالين"الجادين منهم فقط"
لنضع التصميم الكامل والذي يمكننا من خلال بدء التصنيع والتجميع والتجربة"​
أما موضوع الشحنة المتفجره فهذه لا أعتبرها من إختصاصنا ولنتركها لحين الإنتهاء من تصميم و تصنيع ثم إختبار الصاروخ إن شاء الله ولنتعامل معها "الشحنة المتفجره" كأنها كتله لها حجم و ووزن عند تصميمنا للصاروخ.

المرحلة الأخيره بعد الإنتهاء من هذه الجزئيه هي عرض المشروع على المؤسسات العسكريه وغيرها ممن يستفيدون من ذلك





Ahmed Ab قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب :
> 
> ​ثانيا كثير من مواد التصنيع واجهزه التحكم المتطوره غير موجوده فى المنطقه العربيه
> وارجو ان اسمع ردك يا اخى المهندس / امين على هذا الموضوع




إدخل لموقع هذا المشروع وتصفحه جيدا و ستجد أن هذا الرجل قد صنع صاروخه في باحة بيته وستجد أن أغلب مواد التصنيع و التحكم يمكن طلبها عن طريق الإنترنت لتصلك أينما كنت

مثلا: 






موقع الشركه المصنعه لهذا المنتج: 

http://www.fmadirect.com/


والكثير الكثير


إن لديك أي إستفسارات أخرى فأنا على بعد ضربات على الكيبورد منك

والله المستعان ولا داعي للتكاسل و الخذلان


----------



## ameeno (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> لا شىء صعب ولا مستحيل وانت ذكرتها هذا استرالى الجنسيه وليس مصرى المكان والزمان يختلف وهم فى سلام اما نحن فى منطقه حرب وصراع دائم
> فلو مثلا صنعنا فى الوقت الراهن صاروخا فى مصر لاتهمونا باطلاق الصواريخ على اسرائيل او امداد حماس بالصواريخ الم تسمع عن الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات المهربه من ليبيا التى انتشرت فى مصر
> ثانيا كثير من مواد التصنيع واجهزه التحكم المتطوره غير موجوده فى المنطقه العربيه
> وارجو ان اسمع ردك يا اخى المهندس / امين على هذا الموضوع




لقد تمكن شبان من جامعة حلب (سوريا وهي منطقة صراع أيضا مع إسرائيل) من تصميم و صنع صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب وقد أدرجت هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى من قبل :


* (جامعة حلب) مشروع تصميم وتنفيذ صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب*




*



*​* 

إضغط هنا لتحميل كتيب مشروع التخرج*


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى امين اشكرك جدا على الشرح الوافى الذى تقدمه فى هذا الموضوع 
بالنسبه للماده المفجره فانا لم اذكرها اصلا ولكنى اقول لك ان اصعب شىء فى الصاروخ هو كيفيه التحكم به فمثلا صاروخ التموهوك لو تعرف كيفية التحكم به لتعجبت فانه يحمل عليه صور للمنطقه المراد قصفها وعندما يصل للمكان المطلوب يلتقط لها صور ويقارنها مع الصور بداخله ويتمم عمليه المرسل اليها بقصف المكان 

فانا مثلا ممكن غدا اصنع صاروخ بسيط يعمل بالوقود الصلب واطيره فى سماء المنطقه ولكن المطلوب من صنع صاروخ هو ان يكون له هدف فهذه هى الاستفاده من بناء الصواريخ ولكن الهيكل والاجزاء الثانويه بداخله فهذه كما قولت تحتاج لبعض الخرطين والاحمين ومعدن متميز 
ولو تجاهلنا كل هذا الكلام فاننا نقذف بحجر فى السماء 

واريد ان اوضح شىء اخر بان الطريقه التى تفكر فى التحكم بها فى الصاروخ غير فعاله وهذه لسببين/
1- الصاروخ يكون سريع جدا فلا يمكن التحكم فيه عبر ريموت وبعض السيرفرات - واضا فهل يعقل بان تكون سرعتك فى توجيهه بنفس سرعه الصاروخ فهناك فرق كبير .
2- عندما ينتهى الوقود الموجود فى الصاروخ فحتمن سيهبط فيجب وضع برشوت لحمايه نزوله 

وايضا فى الصاروخ التموهوك الامريكى لا يحتاج الى كميات وقود كثيره لضرب هدفه وربما يكون هدفه على بعد الف الكيلو مترات لانه عندما يطلق يطلق كصاروخ ثم يتحول الى طائره ويقلل من ارتفاعه لمهاجمه الهدف عن قرب وعدم تمكن الرادرات من رصده فانظر اخى مدى برمجه الصاروخ لضرب هدفه فهذا ما نرغب فى صنعه 


ولكن اشكرك جدا على شرحك الوافى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ameeno (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> اخى امين اشكرك جدا على الشرح الوافى الذى تقدمه فى هذا الموضوع




لا شكر على واجب




Ahmed Ab قال:


> بالنسبه للماده المفجره فانا لم اذكرها اصلا ولكنى اقول لك ان اصعب شىء فى الصاروخ هو كيفيه التحكم به فمثلا صاروخ التموهوك لو تعرف كيفية التحكم به لتعجبت فانه يحمل عليه صور للمنطقه المراد قصفها وعندما يصل للمكان المطلوب يلتقط لها صور ويقارنها مع الصور بداخله ويتمم عمليه المرسل اليها بقصف المكان



اعرف حقا كيف يقوم توماهوك بتحديد هدفه و الوصول اليه وكما قلت فإن هذه تقنية متقدمه فوق إمكاناتنا الحاليه



Ahmed Ab قال:


> فانا مثلا ممكن غدا اصنع صاروخ بسيط يعمل بالوقود الصلب واطيره فى سماء المنطقه ولكن المطلوب من صنع صاروخ هو ان يكون له هدف فهذه هى الاستفاده من بناء الصواريخ ولكن الهيكل والاجزاء الثانويه بداخله فهذه كما قولت تحتاج لبعض الخرطين والاحمين ومعدن متميز
> ولو تجاهلنا كل هذا الكلام فاننا نقذف بحجر فى السماء


 
يمكننا تصميم صاروخ في هذه المرحلة يتتبع هدفهه مثلا عن طريق الأشعة فوق الحمراء للهدف مثل صاروخ *AIM-9 Sidewinder*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIM-9_Sidewinder








وهذا لضرب المثل فقط والإ فإن هنالك طرق كثيرة لتحطيم الهدف مثل إستخدام موجات الراديو و ......



Ahmed Ab قال:


> ولكن اشكرك جدا على شرحك الوافى فى هذا الموضوع



أي أسئله أخرى؟


----------



## ameeno (18 أكتوبر 2011)

Ahmed Ab قال:


> اخى امين اشكرك جدا على الشرح الوافى الذى تقدمه فى هذا الموضوع
> بالنسبه للماده المفجره فانا لم اذكرها اصلا ولكنى اقول لك ان اصعب شىء فى الصاروخ هو كيفيه التحكم به فمثلا صاروخ التموهوك لو تعرف كيفية التحكم به لتعجبت فانه يحمل عليه صور للمنطقه المراد قصفها وعندما يصل للمكان المطلوب يلتقط لها صور ويقارنها مع الصور بداخله ويتمم عمليه المرسل اليها بقصف المكان
> 
> فانا مثلا ممكن غدا اصنع صاروخ بسيط يعمل بالوقود الصلب واطيره فى سماء المنطقه ولكن المطلوب من صنع صاروخ هو ان يكون له هدف فهذه هى الاستفاده من بناء الصواريخ ولكن الهيكل والاجزاء الثانويه بداخله فهذه كما قولت تحتاج لبعض الخرطين والاحمين ومعدن متميز
> ...



نظام التحكم الذي في المشاركه السابقه و الصور المدمجه هي لصاروخ الإسترالي والذي أعتقد أنه صاروخ هواة وليس صاروخ يتتبع هدف وإنما مثلا لأخذ صور من الجو كما يفعل الهواة

أنا لا أفكر بالتحكم في الصاروخ بهذه الطريقه و إنما أفكر في صاروخ يحدد هدفه بذاته و يصل اليه تلقائيا بدون تدخل يدوي كما قلت في المشاركة السابقة : مثلا صاروخ بنظام تتبع الحراره Heat-Seaking


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

والأعجب من ذلك أخي المهندس/ أحمد ​ 
أن هذا الصاروخ يميز الهدف المتشابه فإذا كان مثلا مطلوب منه ضرب عمارة 4 في أحد البلوكات السكنية والبلوك السكني جميع العمائر به متشابهه تماما وكأنه سيرى عمارة رقم 1 ويقول ليست تلك وعمارة رقم 2 ويقول ليست بتلك حتى يصل إلى عمارة 4​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وكذلك نفس الشي بالنسبة للأهداف المتحركة
وليست الثابته فقط
فمثلا عند إعطائة أمر بضرب أحد الدبابات في كتيبة دبابات فإنها يميزها ويحدد تحركاتها وإحداثياتها حتى يقترب منها وينفذ مهمته​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

والمميز فيه ايضا انه يستطيع ان يضرب هدف تحت الارض بمتار عده وايضا لو كنت فى منطقه محصنه يستطيع ان يحدد اضعف منطقه فى البنايه ويدخل منها مثل اماكن دخول وخروج مواسير الصرف الصحى والمياه 

انا كانت فكرتى ان ممكن نعمل صاروخ يشابه هذا الصاروخ ولو بسيطا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس أحمد
اوافقك في الرأي في محاولة للإقتراب من تلك التكنولوجيا ولكنهم سبقونا بمراحل فيها
ولكن لتشترك معنا وتساعدنا في إيجاد تصميم لأجزاء منظومة التحكم​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن نريد ان نبتكر طريقه جديده لتحكم فى الصاروخ ولو لم نعرف فنقترب من هذه التكنولوجيا 
فمثلا لقد تغلبت الطائرات الميج المصريه على الفانتوم الاسرائيليه بالرغم من الفرق الشاسع بينهم فى الصراع المصرى الاسرائيلى 
فيجب ان لا نهبط من انهم تقدموا علينا بمراحل


----------



## elsharkasy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يا بشمهندس ترفع رابط المشروع تانى
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رابط لتحميل المشروع*

السلام عليكم
إليك أخي الفاضل
رابط المشروع يمكنك تحميله مباشرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s​


----------



## ameeno (19 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إليك أخي الفاضل
> رابط المشروع يمكنك تحميله مباشرة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?u5ueac39acdne7s​





بارك الله فيك يا سامح ولكن أعتقد الأخ يقصد مشروع جامعة حلب (صاروخ الوقود الصلب) والذي حذف من 4shared.

سوف أرفع الملف قريبا بإذن الله


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبارك الله فى هذا الملتقى المفيد جدا


----------



## abdou1979 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

mawdo3 jayid


----------



## Mohamedwaly (15 سبتمبر 2012)

انا معاكم : انا مهندس تحكم فى شركة بترول


----------



## tmooh (31 مايو 2013)

أخي أريد البرامج المستخدمة في تصميم الصواريخ
مع شرح لها وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2013)

tmooh قال:


> أخي أريد البرامج المستخدمة في تصميم الصواريخمع شرح لها وبارك الله فيك​


السلام عليكمهناك برنامج اسمه rocksimمن اهم البرامج لمحاكاة وتصميم الصواريخ


----------



## سلاح الجوو (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي اضع يدي بيدك وانا هاوي للصواريخ لكن لم اجرب التجربة العملية بعد


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك 
نرجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع خصوصا مع شروحات وبرامج و رسومات بأدق التفاصيل


----------



## lo9man (26 يناير 2015)

إصنعوا الصاروخ واتركوا لي عمل الرأس المتفجروأنا أعطيكم تركيبة المواد الشديدة الإنفجار ولو أردتم صنع غاز خانق أو مميت أعطيكم التركيبة رغم أن قمع الشعب عن البحث والتطوير نحن نستطيع


----------

